# Poor Man's Billfish Tournament



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Finally an event for those of us that love to fish tournaments and love to bluewater fish, but can't run out and buy that 70 ftr. I should be getting all of the deatails soon, but here are the basics. It is for outboards only! It is a one day deal on June 28th with captain's meeting on 27th. I am sure there will be a lines in time sometime sat. morning. Entry fee is $1,000/ boat. So if you want to put 10 people on your boat, go for it. It's going to be held out of Orange Beach Marina, but I am pretty sure there is no check-out so you can leave from wherever you like. It is a no-kill tournament on billfish. It is being put on by Mobile Big Game Club,Jupiter Marine and Bluewater Yachts in Mobile. They already have quite a few committments from sponsors and entries. So I am sure it will be a first class event. I will forward more details on as I get them or you can contact Bluewater Yacht Sales in Mobile directly. Should be a great time.:letsparty


----------

